# Sprinkler gun?



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Your first consideration is is the ditch above the lay of the land and the water is delivered through a series of gates or is it below or even with the land and it has to be pumped out of the ditch. With the first scenario, it is often illegal to drop a tube into the ditch and pump water out as they can not monitor your allotment of water. Often the head gate has some type of measuring devise that tracts flow. If the land has a gentle sloop away from the ditch, it's cheapest and in my experience I get more watering value out of it to simply flood irrigate. You open the headgate and with a series of laterals and dams on your property (and a a good shovel) you allow the water to flow and just cover the pasture. No loss to evaporation and fairly simple once you understand how the water flows. If the land is flat flat flat or goes up and down, it doesn't work and you will need pipes, hoses and sprinklers to get any good returns on your water. Now you need a pump, a hose with a footvalve that goes in the water, hose or pipe the length of the property plus the gun. Watering with a sprinkler system can require breaking down and moving every few hours and is a full time job. Also depending upon the water district you are with, your water can come when they say, not when it's convenient for you. Think Tuesday night during a rain storm your water starts flowing.

How do the neighbors irrigate, has the property been kept up irrigationwise and how have the owners done it?


----------

